# How to do you like to bust a nut?



## Throwaway (May 9, 2021)

How do you like to crack shells to eat nuts?


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

i suppose hands is the closest


----------



## ben909 (May 9, 2021)

far to lazy to get things


----------



## Play3r (May 9, 2021)

I throw walnuts at walls to crack them


----------



## DrifterJellybean (May 11, 2021)

I use a hammer.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 11, 2021)

I've always liked these guys.


----------



## Saokymo (May 11, 2021)

I just hand them over to squirrels so they have something to gnaw on


----------



## Throwaway (May 13, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> I just hand them over to squirrels so they have something to gnaw on


Sharing your nuts with others?

That’s very considerate!


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 13, 2021)

what the fu-


----------



## TyraWadman (May 13, 2021)

With my *Teeth.*


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 13, 2021)

I grew up watching old kung fu movies where they crack open walnuts by squeezing their hands. It's always been a dream to do that, but I've only done it like that 2 or 3 times. I stopped using my hands for nuts in general after a pistachio seperated my thumbnail from my finger. x_X
I usually just pop a knife in and twist for walnuts.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 14, 2021)

Well, I like big black walnuts, which take a lot of handling. I have to put my nuts in one of these babies:





Works great, as I've never failed to bust a nut with this. The downside to using it is that the pressure really builds up right before hand, and all the nut goodness goes flying everywhere if you're not careful. 

_Peanuts._


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2021)

I say hands, but jaw also works.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 14, 2021)

I prefer deez nuts.
All you have to do is screw the top.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 14, 2021)

Pity it doesn't have my option in the polls..

Just let the floor do the job!
*throws the nuts to the floor*

...There! ÚwÙ


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> How do you like to crack shells to eat nuts?


fist or knee if i'm not on best form.

i'm currently stationed at a walnut farm.
all the food has walnuts in it.
like the family that lives there i too like walnuts.
but my other officers are going stir crazy.


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 15, 2021)

With my steel buns!

**BAM!**


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 16, 2021)

Where do nuts come from


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> Where do nuts come from


plant


----------



## Xitheon (May 17, 2021)

With my _vagina dentata._


----------



## Hanz Britches (May 17, 2021)

gun


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 17, 2021)

Pyromancy


----------



## Erix (May 18, 2021)

Such a loathsome and tedious task as busting nuts deserves no mercy...


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

legs


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 19, 2021)

I stare at it until it breaks. none restists a dragon smile.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

With bear hands.

B e a r. Hands.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> With bear hands.
> 
> B e a r. Hands.



Why not wolf hands?
W o o f hands


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Why not wolf hands?
> W o o f hands


Or cat peets?
C a t peets


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 8, 2021)

How do you like to bust a nut?


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

well that title definitely got read wrong... im strong enough to just crush them in my hands


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

Throwaway said:


> How do you like to bust a nut?


in the middle of the ni- (jk) i read the title that way too lol


----------



## Lenago (Jun 8, 2021)

I use a corkscrew, pushing it inside the small opening in the side of nut untill the shell breaks


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

lenago said:


> I use a corkscrew, pushing it inside the small opening in the side of nut untill the shell breaks


i read the title so wrong ad was laughing my a$$ off for like 5 mins like who tf asks "how do you like to bust a nut"


----------



## fernshiine (Jun 9, 2021)

Crunching it between my teeth with loud snappin' noises. Heck yeah.


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 12, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Crunching it between my teeth with loud snappin' noises. Heck yeah.


That’s a very unique way to bust a nut!


----------



## Outré (Nov 13, 2021)

I like to give them a couple of good wacks  with a meat cleaver.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 15, 2021)

I bite them with my teeth.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 16, 2021)

Channel lock style pliers.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 16, 2021)

With my hands and mouth.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 29, 2021)

God I hate the internet I'm so corrupt


----------



## Shyy (Nov 29, 2021)

Ah the joys of modern life!
*takes your nuts in hand, gently holding them... <CRUSHES> them.in to butter*


----------



## Throwaway (Jan 22, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Ah the joys of modern life!
> *takes your nuts in hand, gently holding them... <CRUSHES> them.in to butter*


CRUSH NUT


----------

